# Licenciatura en Economía



## spanien

No sé si la traducción exacta en alemán es Diplom VWL. Me hago un poco de lío con BA (bachelor). Sé que eso no es, por eso me gustaría tener algo más exacto.

Agradezco cualquier sugerencia!

Muchas gracias,

Myriam.


----------



## giberian

hola,

pienso que la licenciatura no se compara con el _Diplom, _al último lo ubicaría en un nivel más alto. Puede que sea semejante al _Bachelor, _y éste precisamente se ha introducido en Europa, en el llamado Proceso de Bologna, para crear estándardes comunes y evitar problemas en validar los diferentes títulos entre los países europeos.

En Internet he encontrado resultados para la traducción directa, o sea _die/eine *Lizenziatur*_. la página correspondiente de hecho es de una agencia que ofrece traducciones y supongo que, por tanto, no tenemos por qué dudar de la validez de esta propuesta.

espero que sea de ayuda,
giberian


----------



## spanien

Bachelor seguro que no es. Bachelor vendría a ser un módulo en espanya. En wikipedia he encontrado _staatlichen Hochschulabschluss. _No sé si eso dice mucho...

Igualmente gracias !


----------



## Quelle

Aquí lo llaman Diplom.
Principales títulos superiores:​Bachelor
Máster
“Diplom” (Licenciatura)
Magister
Examen de Estado
Doctorado​


----------



## aguachirli

Hola, 

yo diría que una licenciatura equivale a un "Magister", pero yo soy de letras y creo que en económicas no se puede hacer un "Magister". Yo creo que "Diplom" no estaría mal, lo que seguro que no es es un "Bachelor".


----------



## spanien

Muchas gracias a todos! Con los documentos que me enviastéis y más información que he buscado, he sacado a la conclusión que licenciatura en economía es Diplom VWL, ya que en la web de la LMU no salía Magister.... También he encontrado todo la info sobre el programa de Bologna o como se llame y si considero la nueva nomenclatura de las carreras, tendría un master of science supongo. Todo esto de que estén cambiado de nombres es para mi un poco lioso, pero bien que en el futuro se pueda decir más fácilmente que tiene cada uno.

Saludos y otra vez gracias!!!


----------

